# Great Northeast 2022 Ice Storm



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

We are hard hit here in the Hudson Valley of NY with our second ice storm this winter. This one significantly worse than the others. Freezing rain started collecting on all surfaces overnight Thursday/Friday morning, with power cutoff occurring soon thereafter as tree limbs and whole trees began falling. Well over half of the households in my county are without power. 

Fortunately, my model 3 was over half charged. Should have been 100 percent if I had heeded the warnings. Not for travel necessarily, but as a refuge from the elements. Roads were almost impassable Friday. This was a bad time to find myself unprepared for an emergency, but at least I had a place to go to hear news and recharge devices. (Cell service was spotty at best most of the day Friday). 

I can highly recommend camp mode. I did not have to stay in the car overnight, as my wood stove kept the house comfortable, but as a safe haven to keep in touch with family and friends, and to stay warm. The only thing better would be vehicle to grid, where this big battery could power my home for several days. 

Power company crews are working around the clock, but we may be a few days away from full restoration still. Some may be a dire straights without heat and zero degree temperatures forecast for tonight. I wish them well.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Be careful out there.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

We got hit with ice in western PA too, but not quite as bad as you did. Glad you have a way to heat your house.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Fortunately, my power was restored at 2:30 pm Saturday. I’m lucky by living on a fairly busy road with principal power lines. They repair these disruptions before moving further up the lines. But cell service is out, as is cable and landline phone service. 

Venturing out this morning I saw what looks like a glass wonderland. It’s a sunny cloudless day, and the glare off the ice is actually hard on the eyes. There are still many closed roads and repair crews everywhere. Estimates for restoration are now pushed to mid-week. Warmer temperatures are also expected by then. We are still below freezing. 

The car was charged last night, although it was only down to about 45%. All wheel drive is great, but you still must be careful on ice covered roads.


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

I know what you're going through.
I was living in the dark triangle during the '98 ice storm in Québec.
3 weeks without electricity. Knowing the firepower of hydroquebec when repairs are needed, it gives an idea of the magnitude.
Glad your service was back fast and +1 for V2G


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Mesprit87 said:


> I know what you're going through.
> I was living in the dark triangle during the '98 ice storm in Québec.
> 3 weeks without electricity. Knowing the firepower of hydroquebec when repairs are needed, it gives an idea of the magnitude.
> Glad your service was back fast and +1 for V2G


Saw some Canadian crews out there today. Back in February of 2019, when a tree took down my and a few of the surrounding poles, a Canadian crew of about ten trucks replaced the poles and restored power. While we are not on the border, it seems that the Canadians are the first ones to provide aide. Nice guys, and we are in their debt.


----------

